# Hummingbird 525 problem



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I have a Hummingbird 525 fishfinder on my boat. I cracked the transducer cable about a month ago and it wouldn't rregister the depth of water. I ordered a replacement transducer and installed it in the same position as the last one. Took boat out on Sunday and I still have the same problem. It won't register the depth of the water, but it will register the temperature of the water. Is there a way to test them before going out on the lake? I checked my connections and they seem good.


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

Try "Restore Defaults" under the Setup tab ... 

If that doesn't work and you don't have access to another unit or xducer to crosstest with ...call HB ...

1-800-633-1468

Rickie


----------

